# Minor Phragmipedium besseae culture question



## kentuckiense (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello all. I recently moved my collection back home from school about a week ago. The plants enjoyed very high humidity there. Unfortunately, it's much harder to maintain high humidity here at home. I think my besseae is made about that. The edges of the leaves have curled up under. I'm just wondering if this is a problem that I can just ignore for a couple weeks before I go back to school or if I need to construct something to keep its humidity high.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 10, 2006)

If you can, put it outside in a shady spot.

Jon
________
Nobuhiko Kawamoto


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 10, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> If you can, put it outside in a shady spot.
> 
> Jon



You are a wise, wise man. Will do.


----------



## Heather (Aug 10, 2006)

I have found that the curling leaves often won't rebound once that happens, but you never know. I don't think it's a big deal, however, I certainly like Jon's advice!


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 10, 2006)

No rebound? Oh well. I'll do what I can. The plant has been moved outside. Unfortunately, the relative humidity out there is only about 70%. Better than the 55% inside, I suppose.


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 10, 2006)

What it comes down to is that I'm too lazy to re-enclose my grow stand. I guess I'll just have to suck it up and wrap it for two weeks before I move again.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> No rebound? Oh well. I'll do what I can. The plant has been moved outside. Unfortunately, the relative humidity out there is only about 70%. Better than the 55% inside, I suppose.


Man! I don't have that much humidity in my house. In the basement, under lights, I'm lucky to get 40%. Perhaps the abrupt change in over-all milieu is why besseae is pouting. I've seen this happen with many different kinds of orchids, going from a greenhouse into a home environment. 70% outside seems like a dream...


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's the pic:







Jon
________
Ford Granada Specifications


----------

